# Virtuoso recommendations



## CSharp (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello, I chanced across Schubert's D.934 on the radio, and it's probably my favorite sonata so far. I'm not well versed in classical but in terms of sonatas I'm fond of pieces where the final section is a relatively long chunk of the players going up and down scales quickly and creating compelling melodies, such as Beethoven's 26th sonata. Are there any composers that did this particularly well or frequently, or any pieces of a similar nature? Thanks in advance.


----------

